# Spouse Skill ASsessment ACS



## aus14sep (Feb 16, 2018)

My Spouse is electronics and communication graduate with 4 years 1 Month experience as Software Engineer. I read in the documentation that ACS deducts 4 years from the experience if the Education is not related to the profession. So in this case after deduction, experience comes around 1 Month. 

Just wanted to check if less than a year experience after deduction is eligible for positive skill assessment.?


----------

